# How do I send pictures to the fire from my PC?



## mlm525 (Jan 7, 2010)

I Just bought a micro usb cable and I get a message that the device software was not installed.  When I click on pictures to move them the Kindle Fire does not show up as a location.  I am hoping someone can help.  I really need a teenager in the house!


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Make sure the Fire is fully on with the screen on the Launcher, *then* plug it in & transfer them to the Pictures fllder

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

